

Ask HN: Best IP geolocation service? - tonyvt2005

What is the best IP geolocation service you have used, and why do you prefer it?
======
technoguyrob
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=136091>

~~~
tonyvt2005
ah, thanks. sorry for the repost...

~~~
icey
Until PG puts an actual search here, it's not really your fault.

In the meantime, I'd recommend bookmarking <http://searchyc.com/>

~~~
chengmi
<http://plugin.searchyc.com/>

------
andybelike
i was recommended maxmind: <http://www.maxmind.com/app/geoip_country>

------
davidu
Depends on how you plan to use it...

